# Stolen monkey baby will die alone



## shellfisch (Jun 4, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-6-2010
*Source:* The Daily Telegraph

THE clock is ticking to recover Rico, a six-month-old cotton top tamarin still in the hands of those who stole him from a wildlife park south of Sydney.

*Go to Original Article


*


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 4, 2010)

No news is good news!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope the thieves read this and have a heart to return the poor baby  They probably put that title to appeal to their better nature.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 4, 2010)

geez people are low, i hope they read the article and return him!!


----------



## FAY (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor little darling, hope he is found very soon and in great health!!!


----------



## rayloz (Jun 4, 2010)

not good at all ... any one know what (park ) was taken from ?


----------



## FAY (Jun 4, 2010)

Symbio at Helensburgh


----------



## Lewy (Jun 4, 2010)

Scum just pure scum!!! Some Humans just make me sick.. What's the bet they just get a slap on the wrist


----------

